# Looking to purchase LDBSG



## stixz89 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hello all,

Wondering if anyone knows where I can purchase lowrider guides LDBSG. I have searched the internet and was not able to find a shop that sold them in the US.

Thanks..

Rolo-


----------



## Cluck (Feb 27, 2006)

*lowriders*

stixz89,go over to the New Jersey board and hail for Stg Slough,he has one rod that I know of that has lowriders on it.Great guy and he is very informative.Hope this helps.


----------



## stixz89 (Dec 12, 2005)

*lowriders*

thanks..

I am currently in contact with Martin from Hopkins Holloway..but his shop is out in the UK...

Stixz-


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.hottackle.com/product_info.php?cPath=26_202_203&products_id=849&sort=1a&page=10


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Try Mud Hole Custom Tackle , they are in Oviedo , Florida near Orlando www.mudhole.com, I purchase my lowrider guides from them.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

So did I, lowrider Alconites


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

The LDBSG's he's talking about are not lowriders.........


----------

